

Ask: What goal are your working towards? - mapster

I have a picture of mountain home I dream of being able to purchase in the future, if all things go well. Strangely enough, that is a core motivation, aside from my drive to be successful and make the world better than I left it. What is your motivation to be successful?
======
draegtun
My prime goal is early retirement. My father and his father both died at 57 so
I don't won't to work till I drop :(

Secondary goal is to make sure my kids get a good start in life. This
unfortunately conflicts a bit with first goal!

Third goal is to enjoy my day to day work.

So far 2nd & 3rd goals are covered. The first goal was to retire at 50 but
that will slip a bit. But I'm hopeful that I will be (semi) retired between
55-60.

------
Mankhool
A residence on The World. I toured it when it stopped in Vancouver last year.
<http://aboardtheworld.com/>

~~~
trafficlight
Is there a photo of the boat itself?

~~~
Mankhool
<http://aboardtheworld.com/contact> more on Google images if you search The
World of Residensea

------
SuperChihuahua
I have a voodoo doll with a fake 2 million dollar note attached to it - and
the doll is stabbed with a flag as well. This is the doll:
[http://www.voodolls.co.uk/en/art/gordon-
moneymaker.php?grp=1...](http://www.voodolls.co.uk/en/art/gordon-
moneymaker.php?grp=11264&XBLG1443=a300573aa2c4fb739cb1dc289434cdb0)

------
vorbb
Professional: Become a coder from my current (largely) non-technical status.
Have a game plan of material I want to worth through over the next year to
become a (hopefully well versed in the foundations) junior developer.

Personal: Meet a woman I want to spend my life with. Or a bunch of one night
stands. Whichever comes first.

------
bartonfink
My wife and I are planning on leaving the United States and moving to
Australia in around 4 years, and right now funding that and getting our
daughter excited about the move is our chief goal.

------
fezzl
1) Make US$10,000/mo of subscription payments from my ramen-profitable SaaS
startup by the end of next year, and 2) meet a lot of women.

